# What Kind of People Have Poodles?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think to be a good poodle owner you must be a dog person all the way to the bone....they require more of your time or money or both. I have found them to be a breed that must be with you, they don't want to play in the backyard, unless you are playing as well. I also think poodle owners are in on a secret, that they are one of the cleanest, non-smelly , smartest breeds and that all "dog lovers" should give themselves the pleasure of owning at least one in their lifetime. I do not think that is the way most people see it though. Most people think they are a foo foo dog that stuck up old women like, nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

ericwd9 said:


> The Pit Bull/Mastiff cross owner will almost always be a blustery person with a weak ego who USES his dog to support his ego equally as he makes out how tough he and his dog are.


A stereotype not necessarily true. While I'm not a pit fan, I have several girlfriends who have them, and trust me, they do not fit this description at all. I just transported a rescue dog (looked to be a rottie/coonhound mix) and handed her off to the next driver, whom I'd never met, who owns three pits and a pit cross. My stereotype (which wasn't as severe as yours - lol!) got blown out of the water when she got out of her car, dressed to the nines, with perfectly cut platinum blonde hair, wearing stiletto-heeled boots. My husband, who had accompanied me, later termed her a "hot tamale" - lol! I would have guessed that she was a toy poodle owner, from the look of her!! :laugh:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dominatrix?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

As for myself, I grew to love the breed because when I was a teenager, my older sister had a miniature poodle that the whole family adored. Then I happened to work for a woman who bred standard poodles and fell in love with the breed. I was a single mom living in a city, a sports enthusiast with a fun-loving family, and our two poodles fit in well with our active lifestyle. Now we have moved to an isolated rural area, and it turns out poodles thrive here too! We love horses and hiking, and the poodles do too. But I definitely think standard poodles are not for the faint of heart; you have to have a bit of a work ethic to teach them obedience or they will run rampant over you. Also they are big and strong, so if you haven't put the work in, it could even be dangerous (in the way that they could bowl you over when they run and play or if they haven't been trained not to yank on the leash). However having said that, I think poodles are for anyone in any walk of life, as long as they are a committed dog owner.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> A person can often be closely defined by the kind of dog they choose to adopt. This does not apply to those who rescue dogs of any breed or have dogs thrust upon them by their irresponsible offspring. *The Pit Bull/Mastiff cross owner will almost always be a blustery person with a weak ego who USES his dog to support his ego equally as he makes out how tough he and his dog are. *People who _chose_ to adopt poodles are taking on a breed with a high upkeep in grooming and a high price for a good breeders get. A person who does not intend to love and care well for their dog would not normally chose a poodle. Standard poodles are a real handful for the uninitiated and they are not too common in Australia. I did see two BIG white drop dead gorgeous, perfectly groomed, well behaved standard poodles on the arm of, an equally well groomed lady, in the middle of a city in central Australia. A fashion statement? I think not. Just a statement of the kind of person who owns two standard poodles. This (I think) is why such a good cross section of humanity can be found here.:amen:
> Eric


Sorry, but I don't know any other way to say it... that's just a really ignorant sounding statement. Pit bulls and Mastiffs have lovely attributes. I've known and worked with many Pitbulls....my son has a Pit mix and they're major people lovers when they're the way they're suppose to be. (American Pit bull terrier, Staffies, Pit bull type dogs) Of course there are bad breeders out there breeding lousy temperaments. (same in all kinds of breeds) 

When they were selectively bred for fighting, people in the ring, other than their owners would need to be able to pull them back by their hind legs to rev up their drive or break up something that wasn't going right. If they snapped at the person or showed any danger to humans, they were culled. So that aptness to strike at humans was never historically a part of their make up. While they tend toward dog aggression, the correct Pit Bull type is not to be human aggressive, but rather, very _intensely_ loving and affectionate toward humans. Dog aggression and human aggression are two entirely separate things.

My son's Pit mix is one of the most trustworthy, affectionate, Velcro dogs I've ever known and she happens to not be dog aggressive. My son has no need to boost his ego with this dog. He's not what you described.

I have heard the stories too about terrible things that have happened with them but so have I about other breeds. They're just sensationalized to the hilt. And because they've been a popular breed lately, out of the wood work comes a ton of irresponsible, lousy breeders who breed lousy temperaments.

The people I know and have known who owned Pit Bull type dogs could not be described as egotists or blustery, have had these dogs because they love the breed just as people who own any breed are partial to their breed. Of course, there are those who are what you describe but to say that the person who owns a Pitt bull or mastiff will _almost always _be...some stereotype is really an uninformed sounding statement. 

If it weren't for the tendency to dog aggression, I might well have one. I think they're lovely. I just wouldn't like to mess again with the dog to dog aggression. Been there, done that with my Doberman and it's a hassle. 

Oh and btw, I don't love the Doberman breed because it does anything to my ego. It's a personal protection breed and has a reputation. If you research the breed you might see what it is people love about the breed. Protective, loving, Velcro to the hilt, goof balls, tend toward obedience very well, quick learners, ready for anything and gorgeous.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sadly, all kinds of people have poodles. if that were not true, there wouldn't be a need for poodle rescues.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pit bulls are famous for their good family behaviour but they are equaly famous for their aggression toward other dogs. Statistics are not available concerning aggression between dogs but plenty is available for aggression to humans. Would you believe that Labrador have a worse record than GSDs or Pit Bulls. I knew when I mentioned another breed negatively I would be flamed. I love all dogs. But I stand by my statement "dogs selectively bred for millennia to fight and kill do not belong in our open society. period


----------



## thecasualchemist (Nov 5, 2014)

I think picking a poodle over any other breed comes down to different things for different people - I don't know if there's a universal defining factor that unites all poodle owners. For me, there were a number of variables that went in to choosing this breed. 

One of my closest friends adopted a beagle mix from a shelter a couple years before I bought Sophie. We had both been considering getting dogs, and she got one first. Originally, I didn't think shedding would be a big deal - I could deal with a little fur on the furniture. I had a non-shedding toy breed growing up, but I always assumed my parents were overreacting when they said shedding was a problem.

Never have I been so wrong. 

When my friend went out of town, I offered to babysit Fergie, the beagle mix in question. There was fur everywhere. It was in the carpet. It was in my sofa. It was on my bed. One morning, I had made myself toast before school - and just as I'm about to eat it, two little dog hairs float down out of the air and land in the marmalade. It was awful. Furthermore - and, don't get me wrong, Fergie is a lovely dog. Very sweet. But my lord, is that one dumb animal. She has to be the dumbest dog I've ever encountered. Whatever dog I chose, it would have to be an intelligent breed.

An active, athletic dog was also something important to me. I wanted a dog that I could take running and hiking without issue, but not a breed that needed ridiculous amounts of exercise to stay happy and healthy. I wanted a dog that was alert and attentive without being high-strung, easy to train and eager to please. I also wanted a breed that was long-lived and physically sound. For me, that meant a poodle.

I think a lot of people see a young woman with a primped and coiffed standard and think the dog is just a "fashion accessory" or an impulse purchase. This is extremely unfair. I did my research, I talked to vets and breeders, I read the books. I chose this breed for function over form, and substance over style. Sophie isn't a living, breathing, barking hand bag. She's my best friend.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm going to veer away from the pit bull/mastiff convo and try to answer the poodle question. 

I don't know if there is a typical poodle owner any more than there is a typical golden retriever owner. I've been fortunate enough to know many excellent dog owners and will say they all seem to have the same thing in common - an unrelenting and determined desire to give their dogs the best life possible.

We all went through the same steps to acquire our "fur babies" and ended up with totally different breeds. I have a great friend with shih tzus. Another with a black lab. Another with a shih-chon (not just poos are subject to designer dog breeding). Another with a golden retriever. Another with a lovely Neapolitan Mastiff. The thing we all have in common? We all did everything we could to ensure we were getting healthy dogs that were a great fit for our families and lifestyles.

So maybe for me it's not a poodle owner stereotype, it's a good dog guardian stereotype.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Smart people....


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm with you Beaches. Only smart people can put up with the wild ideas poodles have about how the world should work.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Pit bulls are famous for their good family behaviour but they are equaly famous for their aggression toward other dogs. Statistics are not available concerning aggression between dogs but plenty is available for aggression to humans. Would you believe that Labrador have a worse record than GSDs or Pit Bulls. *I knew when I mentioned another breed negatively I would be flamed.* I love all dogs. But I stand by my statement "dogs selectively bred for millennia to fight and kill do not belong in our open society. period


Who's flaming whom? It's insulting to those who love and/or own a Mastiff or a Bully breed to read that _most_ people who own them have some kind of personality flaw, such as you described...an ego problem. That's insulting. 

You are welcome to your opinion about breed vs. deed vs. bad owners vs. breeding and whether they should be in society. I just happen to know plenty and know OF plenty who are lovely dogs that are sweet and dear to their families and friends and strangers. They make lousy guard dogs btw... too people friendly...except for those exceptions. 

Do you think Dobermans, Huskies, Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Chows, Jack Russel Terriers, Dachshunds, Akitas should all be banished from society? They're often thought of as aggressive breeds. There are loads more that are used for fighting off animals or humans to protect their people or livestock. Should we start banning every breed of dog that attacks? Why not work toward educating against breed discrimination because it's not very scientific and punish bad owners. You should see what some idiotic insurance companies consider aggressive breeds. If it weren't so scary, it would be funny. Be careful what you wish for. Your breed could be next on their list.

As for what "kind" of people own Poodles...I'd say people who like the breed tendencies in Poodles, their glorious coats, like the job of grooming just fine. I like Dobermans, GSDs, Pit bulls, Chihuahuas, Labs and a whole slew of other breeds, including mixes. I love dogs.... to put it more simply.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Most breeds of dogs have their place. Its just that some do not belong in our OPEN society. If you like gorillas or lions, fine. Some can make good house pets, too. But they don't belong in public, period. People who insist on inflicting their, sometimes dangerous to humans or other more placid breed, dogs, on the population at large, do have a problem. Some have been jailed.

Its really amazing what a high percentage of dogs "at large" and not confined/tethered/leashed are of the more dangerous and often larger breeds. We have all seen large breeds including standard poodles that though on a leash are not under control. Few can hold a large, fit and strong dog on a leash if it does not want to be held. Here it all comes down to training. BUT however well trained, many pit bulls and some other breeds, will when presented with another dog, in the right situation simply attack without preamble. It is not the normal behaviour of dogs to do this. Most all will growl/bark a warning and if a fight for supremacy does occur it is usually short and ends with one or the other being submissive. Another dog being submissive to an inflamed pit bull is usually killed or severely injured. We all like to think our dog or child is guiltless. It is human nature to protect them. To protect your own child at the expense of someone else s could be seen as criminal.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

[QUOTE. However having said that, I think poodles are for anyone in any walk of life, as long as they are a committed dog owner.[/QUOTE]

Perfectly said. 

pr


----------



## thecasualchemist (Nov 5, 2014)

There are places with breed bans on standard poodles.

While house hunting, I encountered an HOA with extensive breed bans. They had the usual suspects (pit bulls and pit mixes, Chows, GSDs, etc), and Standard Poodles. 

Why is beyond me.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I personally have not yet met any standard poodle who was a menace or excessively destructive. But I have heard horror stories about errant spoos. They certainly are capable.
Eric.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

spoos probably open gates and let the other dogs out.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Doberman could well be a dangerous breed. I was almost licked to death by one once LOL. A poodle would never do that. They are careful what they put in their mouth.
Eric.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled......I agree with you 100 percent.

Considering that this is a "Poodle forum" it is not surprising that the people here are going to be "Poodle" biased. Every breed has it's own traits and devoted people that love them for these particular traits. There is nothing wrong with that and I think it's totally unnecessary and close-minded to stereotype.....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the definition of "close-minded" depends on who's talking about whose mind. there are owners at pf whose dogs have been seriously injured or killed by pitbulls and other aggressive dogs in unprovoked attacks. i totally understand and sympathize with their views. idealism is fine - until one's own ox is gored.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I feel I should apologize for even mentioning "other breeds" and their owners in this post. It is off topic, generalized and has misled this post which was to promote discussion of the type of people who chose a poodle for their companion and why.
The bull Terrier is the antithesis of the poodle and is anathema to this forum. (PHD stuff)

For more on the "bully" debate please go here.

http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/128377-why-rules-dont-apply-you.html

Eric


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> A person can often be closely defined by the kind of dog they choose to adopt. This does not apply to those who rescue dogs of any breed or have dogs thrust upon them by their irresponsible offspring. The Pit Bull/Mastiff cross owner will almost always be a blustery person with a weak ego who USES his dog to support his ego equally as he makes out how tough he and his dog are. People who _chose_ to adopt poodles are taking on a breed with a high upkeep in grooming and a high price for a good breeders get. A person who does not intend to love and care well for their dog would not normally chose a poodle. Standard poodles are a real handful for the uninitiated and they are not too common in Australia. I did see two BIG white drop dead gorgeous, perfectly groomed, well behaved standard poodles on the arm of, an equally well groomed lady, in the middle of a city in central Australia. A fashion statement? I think not. Just a statement of the kind of person who owns two standard poodles. This (I think) is why such a good cross section of humanity can be found here.:amen:
> Eric



I chose poodles because.....................

1) hubby & his parents have had 8 in his life (so far) and he begged me for 5 years to get a standard poodle! So I was like: fine! AND NOW I 'M OBSESSED WITH THEM! 

2) Poodles are the best.

3)Poodle owners are AWESOME & super smart because: they KNOW how incredibly amazing poodles are and!....

4) I'mma tell ya! A POODLE WILL CHANGE YA. It awakens special places in our hearts, it enlightens us to a new and broader form of consciousness. It makes us all better people! 
I've had "dogs" ....(loved them and all) BUT MY POODLES ARE:
*ANGELS-SUPREME-BEINGS-INSIDE-A-FLUFFY-LIVE-TEDDYBEAR* :angel2:


----------



## mantlady (Jun 22, 2014)

"Get a poodle ", He said. "They don't shed", He said. (Even prestroke, running a vacuum cleaner IN THE HOUSE happened maybe three times in our 33 years of marriage) (We won't discuss the immaculate woodshop)

Most of our previous dogs were Labbishes. They all shed 3-4 chihuahuas daily. 

Zach is the brightest, smartest, most mischievious, reasoning, affectionate, and LIVELIEST dog we have ever had. He indeed doesn't shed, but he brings in a lot of debris from outside- he's kind of a dust mop for the outdoors. So I sweep a lot. That's OK. We are sold on poodles.

I had a pit mix once, half Lab as usual. He had a lot of teeth and steel springs in his legs. He wasn't dog agressive, but he let no other beast in the yard. None, and this includes raccoons, deer, elk, coyotes and bears. He also was a wanderer, which was his undoing. He did not survive crossing the highway (I presume looking for me- that dog thought I was The Supreme Goddess from the getgo at the pound, and was never more than an inch from me when I was home. He got killed when I went away to a conference, as he apparently wasn't a Love The One You're With type) 

Zach is smart enough to know I'll come back. He's good with Himself, and tolerates the grandkids. He's a bit like Butterpants at the moment, chewing and ripping up things, but plenty of toys and bully sticks and pig ears seem to help. The best part is he gets The Mister off the computer chair and outside for walks!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't they CHEW!!!
Eric.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Ach, the stupidest power black-out ever wiped out my response so here's a condensed version...

1) I can't talk for anyone but myself since this far the only Poo owners I know came across their dog by a strike of chance.

2) My reasons to pick the Poo are pretty much all based on reason. Most importantly, I have lots of sensitivities and allergies so my dog should be as hypo-allergenic and low-shedding as possible, as predictably as possible. I live alone with no car and am not too wealthy so my dog cannot be big, and I want to cuddle my dog and play with her so she can't be too small either.

I live in an apartment in a setting that's city-like enough that my dog should have low prey and guarding instincts and not need loads and loads of exercise. I am a clever girl myself [free feel to imagine me as a raptor] and I want a clever dog who's easily trainable and ideally suitable for many different activities.

Most importantly of all (except for the allergy issue), my dog needs to be of reasonable proportions with as little exaggerated features as possible. This is my most important ideological criterion. I do not want to support breeding dogs whose standards necessitate looks that translate into very potential health problems. My local Poodle club has a most amazing, most comprehensive breeding program I've ever seen for any breed in any country. Regarding the breed's so healthy it's amazing that the program has so much data and follow-up and strategy on inherited diseases and inbreeding issues compared to breeds such as the CKCS or the Pug. Ok, gushing over.

So middle-sized, intelligent, non-shedding dog with healthy proportions? Poodle, pretty much, since my patience and wealth also put a limit on how obscure the breed can be.

Of course the breed also holds some less reason-based value for me... A wide range of coat colours is a bonus, always, and the Poo coat gives just so many potential looks for your buddy it's kind of awesome and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

I suppose I am the stereotypical poodle enthusiast owner (still waiting to be in a good situation for a tpoo) especially the Toy.Young, woman, urban, professional (hopefully soon) but yesterday I cried my heart out when I had to euthanise my Bearded Dragon, a lizard. 

I have heard that people who keep reptiles are just violent people who enjoy having scary pets. On the contrary I think it does demonstrate a level of empathy. Reptiles often do not show signs of love although to my great surprise animals like my late beardie do show signs of attachment and affection, he knew who is family was and who were strangers. Loving and caring for a poodle is easy, not the upkeep but what I mean it is really easy to fall in love with them. It is harder with reptiles so I theorise that you need an extra dose of caring and love in your heart to care for them and spend the immense amount of time, knowlegde and money to keep them healthy. 

I have a very diverse taste and I used to be very prejudiced about dog breeds. I had large rugged dogs, Labradors and GSD. I never thought I would even consider a little one, and although I admired the standard I really disliked the smaller once. 

I suppose as with all prejudice it was quelled with knowledge and maturity. I realised that along with my disability and living situation which will be small probably for the next decade a small dog is what suits me best. In doing research I realised that many small breeds like the Maltese have incredible long histories and that breeds such as the Dachshund and Miniature Pinscher are really intense hunters who are usually very underestimated, the Tpoo as well a breed whose energy and intelligence is highly underestimated by the masses. 

When I told my sister of my list of tpoo, maltese, italian greyhound, chinese crested ect she asked me why I wanted a yappy lap dog. 

If I am ever lucky enough to have children Rottweiler and Mastiffs would be high on my list of dogs. So when people pick dogs it depends on why they picked them, was it out of general reputation or genuine research. If you go by the first one you get the people who get small dogs who are never trained and never exercised treated like dolls and you get some of the large breeds going into the wrong hands. 

and actually I hear a lot that poodles are known for aggression. You guys would dispute that poodles are aggressive but thats the reputation that poodles got from being over bred badly and being too popular, with bad temperaments going into the hands of people who didn´t appreciate what they had. The same thing that happens with the scary breeds of pit bulls, rottweilers, GSD ect.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> I feel I should apologize for even mentioning "other breeds" and their owners in this post. It is off topic, generalized and has misled this post which was to promote discussion of the type of people who chose a poodle for their companion and why.
> The bull Terrier is the antithesis of the poodle and is anathema to this forum. (PHD stuff)
> 
> For more on the "bully" debate please go here.
> ...


eh, it's not _really_ off topic... it's just expanding on the topic  and I know you didn't mean to insult anyone. 

pr


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I too have had many breeds of dogs and my Poodle (crosses) are by far my favourite.
I just don't agree that certain types of people necessarily own certain breeds of dogs. I know some lovely people that own the Bully breeds........I do agree though that often the wrong people own these dogs for the wrong reasons, unfortunately. 
Anyway, yup the Poodle rules and having experienced them I wouldn't have any other!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We chose a poodle for the allergy reason, once we'd decided to get a dog at all. And a small one as we were in a small cottage.

I love the fact that there's a size for everyone! Small, medium, large... pretty much got it all covered! 

And now we've got them we discovered they're so versatile! Houses, apartments, farms, they seem to be able to adapt to anything. 

Me, I'd love a Rottie, but that is never gonna happen so poodles it is!

Mind you, their very "poodleness" is probably why some get rehomed... if you're not prepared they're hard work.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I like to say I didn't choose a poodle, the poodle chose me. In essence that is true. The first night that Remington lived in my house I was scared to death of him, and he stunk and he was nothing but energy. We settled in, and I started to shave the filth off of him and he put his head down on my leg and looked up at me with those big brown eyes and that was it... I had been put under the poodle spell. I cannot imagine life without a spoo. There are days like today when I can think of life with out a toy poodle, but those moments pass quickly. I think that any dog owner, no matter the breed can be stereotyped in a way... Now just speaking of good dog owners, you know the responsible ones... I think that those people show compassion and love. I am one of those people who has had a horrible experience with a bully breed, and I am scared of them, but I couldn't stand to see one suffer. I think all dog owners are like that... We care and want to see the best for our fur-babies. 

Poodles as someone else said must have a smart owner  Since we are all poodle owners/lovers - I surmise we are all smart wonderful people. I know the amount of kindness and compassion I have seen in the members of PF is overwhelming.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I chose to get a poodle because my previous poodle, Fifi, was such a good dog. I got her when I lived in Okinawa. She came to me at 4 years old...not potty trained nor knowing how to go up stairs (even though her previous "owner" had lots of steps). She was scared of everything and was inbred three different times. She shook constantly and had some other quirks. Fifi blossomed and lived another 10 years with me. I was devastated when she passed. 

I knew I wanted another poodle...like Fifi...sweet, calm, and loving. I just wanted a different color... Fifi was apricot. 

Then Oreo came into my life. He is a mismark...black with a white stripe. He was the calmest boy in the litter. I fell in love from the start. 

As Oreo grew, he became more outgoing... ie: WILD. He fits in perfectly with my active family. (His wild brother is now a calm service dog...go figure). Oreo is EXACTLY what I need to ward off depression and keep me occupied. He loves me and always wants to be near me. He loves my kids and enjoys playing with them. He LOVES the motocross track and even rides on a quad with me. 

Oreo's personality was exactly what I needed and I didn't even know it. He sort of becomes whatever I need him to be in any situation. I like to dress up, but rarely do it. I like to play in the mud with my dirtbike and quad. Oreo is completely happy in either situation. I am so blessed to have been loved by both Fifi and Oreo.


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

I have had poodles and may have one again, but I don't currently have a poodle. 

The things I'm looking for in my next dog are: 

- smart, but with a sense of humour

- high energy, though perhaps not the highest of high energy

- a dog that fits into an active lifestyle in the country and city, adaptable, able to keep up physically and mentally with about two and a half hours of off-leash/on-leash exercise and various kinds of environmental and obedience training every day (and hopefully that amount of time is sufficient and not just a drop in the bucket!)

- able to be trained to be alone for reasonable amounts of time 

- a breed that's not known for being notoriously unreliable off-leash (we've had a few spoos who were not great with recall mind you, but I imagine a spoo would be more likely to learn a good recall than some other breeds - like )

- clever but not necessarily known for being extremely manipulative (as some other breeds I'm interested in are - namely German pinschers)

- moderate drive - ability to focus and learn but also an off-switch (again, I worry a bit about the GPs in the "off-switch" department)

- DRY mouth and chiseled head - not drooly and not a typical gun-dog head, extremely big floppy ears aren't my preference (poodles are on the cusp but manage to pull it off!) 

- easy to keep clean, a moderate shedder at most - either non-shedding and in a short working clip, or a naturally smooth coat that I can curry and bathe in a contained space so it's not shedding all over my furniture and bed

- a solid chance of the dog enjoying swimming if properly introduced

- a medium-sized dog (here's where poodles get challenging for me - I find minis too small and most spoos too big)

- leggy (able to get through DEEP snow) and square (not long in the back), well-conformed, compact (I appreciate how terriers are so compact - spoos are not the MOST compact dogs but they can be quite square and are certainly not long and low)

- a dog that enjoys cuddling and will sleep on the bed, and that is appropriately sized to sleep on the bed

- a dog that is very person-focused - smart and with working drive but doesn't need a job 24/7 just to stay sane

- versatility - potential prospect for rally-obedience, agility, dock-diving, tracking

- ability to get along with other dogs and cats (vizsla I wouldn't worry about, GP I would worry about - and training can go a long way but there are no guarantees)

- gorgeous (and I mean, really, really gorgeous) and very athletic

- not extremely serious at all times, generally happy

- normal stress threshold, ability to be patient, not predisposed to anxiety

- low maintenance coat (poodle fails here but I'd be clipping in a short retriever clip - and frankly I don't hate grooming entirely)

- moderate predisposition to guarding - not extremely territorial or prone to extreme resource guarding, but not a complete pansy when it comes to guarding the house - in my experience poodles strike this balance very nicely for the most part


So my LONG answer is that a person who wants ALL of those things in a dog is a likely candidate to be a poodle owner (particularly a large mini or small standard).


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Purpleflower said:


> So my LONG answer is that a person who wants ALL of those things in a dog is a likely candidate to be a poodle owner (particularly a large mini or small standard).


Or a nice properly bred Klein :3


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

Haha yes! If I can afford to import one, since I live in Ontario.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Do not be of the opinion that standard poodles are "too big" and minis "too small" for you. A large mini can be the same size as a small standard. Talk to breeders. Some breed standards for large size and others for smaller size. As with minis. A smaller Standard would suit you perfectly. Bitches are smaller than dogs.
Eric.


----------



## Purpleflower (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep, and I have a soft spot for bitches. I know of one or two breeders who sometimes produce slightly smaller, and who do the requisite health testing and are generally fantastic ;-)


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Why a poodle? First - My house will NEVER be the "after" house in a makeover or in house beautiful magazine. I acknowledge and admit to my disability in the housekeeping department. Is the house clean? Most of it lol So - poodles don't shed!!

I want a dog that doesn't drool (YUK) - Poodle

I want a smart dog - Poodle

I want a fun active dog to play with - Poodle

I want a dog that could be calm and cuddly - Poodle

I want a dog that could be trained easily; obedience, soft mouth, other activities - Poodle

I want a good looking dog - Poodle

I like having a dog EVERYONE can recognize the breed even though they never saw one in person! Yes, that happened a few weeks ago at Petco. A young man came up to me and said "this is a poodle!, I have never seen one in person before!!"


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

A dog that doesn't drool?????
Hang something "delicious" in front of my spoo, and look out flood control needed. LOL.
Eric


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

OK, how about - doesn't drool without "something delicious hanging in front" of it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well OK!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well I will throw my 2 cents in... We were dog less at the time( how that happened I will never know) but some not so nice things were happening in my life... So after a conversation with the local police... I decided on getting a big dog!! My Father was hell bent to get me a trained Dobie (which I would love to have, because of a wonderful experience) but once the initial upheaval had settled down I started my research ... First call was to my home owners insurance company. It was an eye


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Darn reply button..they had a list of dog breeds that they would not cover. Almost all on the list were the suggested ones... Sooo I asked if having a poodle would work? Yes they said.. Haha!! So the search continued!!! Then alas the puzzle pieces came together and I found the most wonderful Breeder and spent time talking with her and then went to meet her and view the current litter... And my handsome Rhett came into our lives. 
So to answer the question since I have really over done the answer. 
A person who loves dogs who want the dog to meet and exceed any reasonable expectations with grace humor and love. 
That is a person who owns a poodle


----------

